# Tank size for terribilis



## therizman1 (Oct 7, 2006)

I have 5 terribilis froglets... somewhere around 3 months old now that are all living happily in a little 10g that I have setup for them. They are definitely growing though, so I am trying to figure out what size tank I should upgrade them to for the rest of their life. I would like the keep the group of 5 together and am hoping one day to be able to get them to breed (betting on having at least one female). I know the 5 gallons per frog rule that most people go by, but I want to give them a decent sized home. I know they are mostly a terrestrial frog, so I was thinking maybe a 50g breeder tank. Any one have any other opinions?

Thanks!


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

Give em as much as you can afford and keep in your house . Or I'd say at least a 30 gallon that is longer than taller. I've read countless threads saying that these guys do not climb, even less so than tincs.

HTH


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Give them as much floor space as possible. Breeder tanks are great for that, but they do drastically limit the amount of epiphytes you can fit in the viv. I always wish the vivs I make were taller.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I would look into a 30gallon breeder or 40 breeder.


----------



## therizman1 (Oct 7, 2006)

So a 50g breeder will be more than enough for them for life then? I would rather go a little big than too small, plus this way I will have plenty of room for plants and other decor to make it look nicer


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

5 frogs is a lot and they may eat eggs if they dont have enough territory. I`d try for 75 in case you get 4 females. terribilis are a little different than the 5 gal/frog rule. As you know they are aggresive eaters and competition can get rough even w/ single pairs jumping at each others face when they are trying to munch down a cricket or waxworm. Frogs change when they hit breeding age. They definately become more competitive.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with the last post above, with those frogs i would go 60gal.+ for the future, and give them alot of floorspace to move around. they will be much happier in the long run. so will you !


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have three in a 20L and three in a 29. I used false bottoms in them both and would probably not do it again. I also wouldn't go with a 20L again. I had to add a 4" extension on top for the plants. The 18" height of the 29 was actually pretty important to have. While they are considered terrestrial they do climb, especially when they are young. As large frogs they will be able to jump quite a ways. Mine would rountinely jump to the glass top, a good 12"-16", and the length of the 29. 
I still find my mints hanging out near the top of the 29 sometimes and they are nearly two years old. 

Bigger is usually always better for the frogs, but I think 5 trebs will do great in a 50. 

EricG.NH


----------



## therizman1 (Oct 7, 2006)

Well a 50B is 36x18x18, and the next tank after that would be a 75g which would be 48x18x22... a 65g tank is actually more expensive than a 75g for whatever reason. I guess Ill save up a bit more store credit at my LFS for selling them aquarium plants and get them a 75g to live out the rest of their days in... will be nice to have all that room to work with plants and such!


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*long arms...*

One disadvantage to a 75g is the height. Cleaning the glass & getting to the bottom of the tank to do maintenance would be a challenge unless you have long arms!

Melis


----------



## therizman1 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: long arms...*



melissa68 said:


> One disadvantage to a 75g is the height. Cleaning the glass & getting to the bottom of the tank to do maintenance would be a challenge unless you have long arms!
> 
> Melis


Luckily I do have long arms! I have a 75g fish tank and a 125g that I take care of, so it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## snake8myelbo (Dec 3, 2006)

I also have 5 mints that ars about 3 months old i think i will do a 75gal for them and would recomend it! i just built a 56column tank and it isnt roomy enogh -Chris


----------



## therizman1 (Oct 7, 2006)

snake8myelbo said:


> I also have 5 mints that ars about 3 months old i think i will do a 75gal for them and would recomend it! i just built a 56column tank and it isnt roomy enogh -Chris


I just finished a 56column for 5 auratus and I dont think that would provide enough ground space for terribilis since it doesnt seem as though they like to climb like my auratus do.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I have two grops of five in 40 breeders tha seem to do quite well. I've gotten several clutches and they seem very bold, healthy, and happy.


----------



## therizman1 (Oct 7, 2006)

cbreon said:


> I have two grops of five in 40 breeders tha seem to do quite well. I've gotten several clutches and they seem very bold, healthy, and happy.


Hm... do you have any pictures of your setups?


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

How about I just explain them. 4+ inches of hydroton clay pellets, spaghnum, a soil-peat-charcoal-coco fiber mix-another layer sphagnum leaves some moss a lot of leafy plants like pothos, some ground cover like ficus pumilia and some others a coco hut (although I really need two) and a water area which includes a bunch of larger rocks and covered by pothos. The setup is about four years old so it is overgrown and constantly needs pruning. It has a glass top and is very humid in a room which ranges from 70-74 depending on the day.


----------



## therizman1 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank you for the description!


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh, btw the water are makes up 1/4 of the tank. Like I said, it has a mix of larger rocks and gravel, for a stream bank effect. This is not absolutely neccessary, but this is what has worked for me.


----------



## therizman1 (Oct 7, 2006)

Do they seem to like having the water feature or do you think it adds to them wanting to breed/live peacefully?


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

My main reason was to add to the humidity and allow them access to a body of water, which I do in every tank I have. There are many reasons to use a body of water, tadpole rearing, humidity, to create a more realistic environment, etc.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Hi, I have 5 almost 2 year old mints in roughly a 40b flippled on its side with falsebottom and a pool 1/4 the tank in the middle, it also has four ledges 3"-5" wide in it they are up towards the top 8"-10" off the substrate, they have no problems reaching that and spend a lot of time up there, they also climb the front glass to get flies. They seem to be very active on top of pothos, in the water, they utilize every inch of the viv. I have a 55 I am working on for them. I would always say bigger is better. Happy frogging!!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I have 4 adult yellow terribs in a 50 breeder (3.1) without issues. I dont think I would add any more to that but the sq footage of floor space seems just fine for them in that set up..


S


----------



## therizman1 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank you for all the input... I will either get a 50B or a standard 75g I think.


----------

